# Value added



## Monk (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm always looking for different products that I can offer my customers. I've enjoyed drinking Kombucha for a few years and during this last year I have been experimenting with JUN the champagne of Kombucha. Jun is made with honey and green tea as opposed to sugar and black tea used in Kombucha. 
Anyone else tried this?


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Monk said:


> I'm always looking for different products that I can offer my customers. I've enjoyed drinking Kombucha for a few years and during this last year I have been experimenting with JUN the champagne of Kombucha. Jun is made with honey and green tea as opposed to sugar and black tea used in Kombucha.
> Anyone else tried this?


I've been wanting to try making Kombucha. Sounds like a good mix idea to try.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

I love Kombucha and has been brewing it for over a year. Where do you get the scoby for Jun? I do use honey in second fermentation and I noticed I get a lot more fizz when when I use overuse honey. I don't measure honey added in the second fermentation and just eye ball the amount I squeeze from the honey bottle.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

You folks who are into Kombucha should share in the Home Brewing section. I recently made sparkling cider with honey as my primer. Beware of not measuring Pjigar,! J


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Fivej said:


> You folks who are into Kombucha should share in the Home Brewing section. I recently made sparkling cider with honey as my primer. Beware of not measuring Pjigar,! J


I measure everything for the first fermentation. But if I go for any all-honey-recipe then I must measure.


----------

